# Duyuru > Gündem >  Milletin canını acıtalım ki, hep tasarruf etsin!..

## bozok

*Milletin canını acıtalım ki, hep tasarruf etsin!..*

*18.01.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

 

*Kilci, “Bir şeyin sizi tasarruf ve verimliliğe itmesi için fiyatının kıtlık fiyatı olması lazım. İçeride lüzumsuz yanan bir odanın elektriğinin canını acıtması lazım. Başka türlü olmaz” dedi.*


*Kilci’den inciler*

* Verimlilik için binlerce ampul dağıtıp, ağır maliyete katlanarak bir şeyler yaparken havayı ısıtıyoruz!

* Yani biz bu elektrik fiyatlarıyla bol bol sokakları ısıtırız. İnsanlar sigaralarını daha rahat içsin diye...

* Serbest piyasa ekonomisinin gereğini yaparız. Zam gerekiyorsa zam, indirim gerekirse indirim yapılır.

* Doğal gazda geçen yıl 2 kez ciddi oranda indirim yapıldı, kimse indirim yapıldı diye madalya vermedi! 

*Müsteşar Kilci: Tasarruf için zam yapalım*
Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanlığı Müsteşarı Metin Kilci, enerji verimliliği ve tasarrufu konusunda açıklamalarda bulundu. Kilci, tasarruf için zamların şart olduğunu söyledi. Metin Kilci, şöyle konuştu: 

_“Bir şeyin sizi tasarrufa ve verimliliğe itmesi için fiyatının kıtlık fiyatını, kıtlık değerini yansıtması lazım. İçeride lüzumsuz yanan bir odanın elektriğinin kapatılmasını teşvik etmek için oradaki fazla yanan elektrik kendisinin canını acıtması lazım. Başka türlü olmaz, bu benim şahsi düşüncem. Yani biz bu fiyatlarla sokakları bol bol ısıtırız. İnsanlar sigaralarını daha rahat içsin diye. şimdi verimlilik için binlerce ampul dağıtarak, binlerce liralık maliyete katlanarak bir şey yapmaya çalışırken havayı elektrikle ısıtıyoruz.”_ 

Müsteşar, Türkiye’nin enerjisi kıt bir ülke olduğunu ve enerji fiyatlarının bu kıtlığı yansıtması gerektiğini vurguladı. Kilci, _“Herkes kullandığı şeyin doğru fiyatını öderse verimliliğin en güzel ilacı bence o”_ diye konuştu

*İndirime madalya yok*
şubat ayında doğal gaza zam yapılıp yapılmayacağına ilişkin bir soru üzerine Kilci, serbest piyasa ekonomisi gereği zam ne kadar yapılması gerekiyorsa o kadar yapılması gerektiğini, indirim icap ederse de indirim yapılacağını kaydetti. Doğal gaza yapılan zam eleştirilerine değinen Kilci, _“Nitekim 2009 yılında iki kez ciddi oranda indirim yapıldı, kimse indirim yapıldı diye madalya vermedi”_ dedi. Müsteşar Kilci,_ “Geçenlerde bir televizyon kanalında kömür zehirlenmesinden vefat eden yeni evli çiftin haberini (2009 yılında doğal gaza astronomik zamlar yapıldığı için faturalarını ödeyemediler, kömür yaktılar, zehirlendiler ve öldüler) diye verildi. Onun bile faturası buna çıktı”_ diye konuştu.

Kilci, tasarruf için fiyatları artırarak, vatandaşın canının acıtılması gerektiğini söyledi.

...

----------

